

In Age of Globalism, Pardon My French - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/25/arts/25abroad.html

======
tokenadult
"'The truth,' Mr. Diouf said the other morning, 'is that the future of the
French language is now in Africa.'"

